# Beginning the 2nd Round



## 15132

Greetings!I've been saying for almost 6 months that I'd like to start the CD's again. I just kept finding an excuse or two to put it off. With everything that's been going on with the new job, move across the country, and now a 11 month old, I've had a couple of legitimate excuses from time to time.I've decided to start up again this weekend now that things are starting to get back to normal here.The one thing that I forget from my first time through, do you need to make sure the sessions are done around the same time everyday?Thanks and I'll let you all know how it goes the 2nd time through!


----------



## eric

sbrennanHopefully Marilyn see this and has some advise on it for you. I am personally not sure really.Glad though to hear your back on track.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Sean,No you don't have to do them the same time each day - many folks do, because it is easier to get into a routine, but not required. just listen to them when it is best for you - this is answered on p. 9 of your booklet! All the best to you, and give that little one a hug!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

I still listen to the tapes every day but in no particular order. I play them over and over while sleeping. Is this okay?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

> I still listen to the tapes every day but in no particular order. I play them over and over while sleeping. Is this okay?


Listening in no particular order as desired once you have completed the program is fine. Playing them over and over while sleeping - I dont believe it is harmful in any way, though if you are doing it for added therapy, it might not be truly "effective." As far as being therapeutic, I think that the sessions would only reach your subconscious during the first 90 minutes or so of sleep, so the rest of the night would not be effective as "therapy."However, in the booklet, Mike says to allow at least 6 hours between listening to the same session in one day. This is a part of the therapy process, so if you are listening just to help you sleep. I am not sure if that would apply.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

thanks


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

cookies4marilyn said:


> As far as being therapeutic, I think that the sessions would only reach your subconscious during the first 90 minutes or so of sleep, so the rest of the night would not be effective as "therapy."However, in the booklet, Mike says to allow at least 6 hours between listening to the same session in one day. This is a part of the therapy process, so if you are listening just to help you sleep. I am not sure if that would apply.


I love listening to his voice while I sleep. It is so nice to know that someone understands what we go through. I do not feel all alone anymore.It also teaches me that I hold the power for change. That our minds hold the power to control medical conditions not vicsa versa.


----------



## 20250

Heya Sean! Long time no talk. Good luck with round 2. Can't wait to hear how you make out this time around. Kudos to you my friend for finally doing rd 2. I keep saying that I'm gonna do another round too but... never get around to it,hehe. If you see this Marilyn, A big Hello to you too!!! Hope everything is ok with you and your family. I miss our Bible study talks







All is getting better on my end... work has finally picked up a little and not a minute to soon. Wife and kids are doing good. Oh, I got over the grieving (sp) period of my German shepherd passing and we picked out a little female puppy dog a couple weeks ago. Yeah, she is a handful... gets into everything







but she is a good dog. IBS is still tolerable. I go a few weeks with no problems then eat something on the DO NOT EAT list and pay for a few days. Not complaining, I'll take this over pre- tapes status any day. Alrighty, thats all. had to stop in and say hello. Best of luck Sean.Edited to put my siggy, Brett (wish I could change my name back but this new BB won't let me)See Ya


----------



## 23392

Hey, Sean and Brett are still here! I hope you guys are as happy about that as I am! Sean, where'd you finally end up? Brett, glad to hear business has picked up!I am on my 2nd round too. Doing very well though evidently somethign did not like me yesterday. Has to be transient/temporary.I did great the first time, then got some truly bad chicken, ugh, and never quite got back to where i was so decided to have another go at the tapes. Almost done!Don't know how long i will be around the boards--less time of late than i used to have, having to work harder for the money as they say! But i will be checknig in for a while. See Y'all!--AO


----------

